# Looking for new friends in Alphen a/d Rijn, Leiden or surroundings!



## maria.martin (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi everyone! 

I recently moved to the Netherlands because of my Dutch boyfriend. We are currently living in Alphen aan den Rijn, a small town near Leiden. I am 22 years old and I have a job in which I am resposnsible for HR and the office at a small marketing company.

I’m looking meet some new people to do fun things with more or less in the area where I live, although I don't mind to travel a little bit 

Feel free to contact me if you want to have a drink!


----------



## yvo1987 (Jul 16, 2014)

Hey Maria!

I live in Valkenswaard so about an hour and a half away from you. How are you finding NL? If you fancy a chat let me know and maybe if you have Facebook you can add me


----------

